
Space Toads Mayhem Dev Update: Mega Death Sun Power-Up :) - spacetoads
https://twitter.com/SpaceToadsGame/status/776930628931649540
======
gus_massa
A long blog post is usually more welcome here, specially if it discuss some
technical details of the implementation of the game. (Anyway, if you write the
blog post, insert the video because it's a nice complement of the technical
details.)

~~~
spacetoads
Thanks gus_massa, I'll keep this in mind :)

